# Saturday



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Jon W very kindly suggested that my picture yesterday summed me up *but *

I thought this was more appropriate :lol: :lol:

TBH I'm surprised I have managed to last this long  :lol: :lol:

50%, 50th Anniversary and half a century :thumbup:


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

screw the booze, i see that at work every day! can we have a close-up on that lovely bezel?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Vamos,

Do you have any pictures of that '69 Seiko yuo mentioned?


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm surprised you've lasted this long if you've been drinking the stuff on the left all this time


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Well if this is the Saturday thread I'm still going with my Poljot & a cider










I will be swapping in the morning


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Both of these today...










+ a drink or two while I watch some Super 14 Rugby.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Strarting the day with this


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

vamos666 said:


> screw the booze, i see that at work every day! can we have a close-up on that lovely bezel?


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just back to me via the "mountains of holland"


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Something bright on this glorious sunny day... :sweatdrop:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Easy choice this weekend, just back from Mr.Burage, with the faded hands repainted and an original P.D crown fitted, replacing the chrome one







that I did not realise was on the watch when I bought it :cry2: h34r:










Mike


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)

Debaufre Nav B today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Easy choice this weekend, just back from Mr.Burage, with the faded hands repainted and an original P.D crown fitted, replacing the chrome one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good result Mike, I am impressed he found a PD crown .... even Orfina had run out last time I had one of these serviced!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Enzo to start










Paul


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

JoT said:


> MIKE said:
> 
> 
> > Easy choice this weekend, just back from Mr.Burage, with the faded hands repainted and an original P.D crown fitted, replacing the chrome one
> ...


I found the crown, by way of a lucky coincidence  The week I _was_ going to send it to Orfina :lol:

Mike


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

A mod alba diver for me










have a nice weekend


----------



## magnet (Mar 20, 2008)

Sunny day, shiny watch


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Chronograph Today.

Regards,

Russ


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

JL Classic:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

X-33


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Alexus said:


> Both of these today...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Alexus

those two are stunning pieces B) B) B)

i've had the manual wind altanus on for a couple of weeks now...










john


----------



## MarkDavey (Jan 9, 2009)

This one for me today


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

On rotation:



















HAGWE


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

A little colour for me today


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

This Ultra today.

Bertrand


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

MarkDavey said:


> This one for me today


Very nice :thumbsup:

BTW Great shot as well


----------



## ANDI (Mar 14, 2006)

williamsat said:


> Debaufre Nav B today.


 very close relative for me,Steinhart Nav B :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Just of to Peterborough for a weekend of :wine: :cheers:

wearing a monstrum










& taking this kronos










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Jon W very kindly suggested that my picture yesterday summed me up *but *
> 
> I thought this was more appropriate :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Ahh yes thats true... but I still like the other photo as well  



MIKE said:


> Easy choice this weekend, just back from Mr.Burage, with the faded hands repainted and an original P.D crown fitted, replacing the chrome one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohh, looks good Mike... good work


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

RLT 42 Navigator today 










...and top marks for anyone spotting that I've changed the hands to something else from Roy's cupboard.

Just think these are a little stronger IMHO.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

simple mudman for me


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

MP










and MGT for lunch


----------



## Zephod (Nov 15, 2006)

This for the Gym and car washing










then this for the rest of the day










have a good weekend everyone


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

this today.


----------



## Barreti (Apr 18, 2008)

Just taken off the RLT as I've finished my running around jobs and I now have to tidy the garage and wash the daily hack so I'm wearing an early Seiko Kinetic which keeps stopping because I'm not moving enough!

Having seen how lovely the 7040 looks in this shot I might give it an airing for a BBQ tonight


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

50's Rela this morning,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

What else could it be? :lol:



Omega Speedmaster Professional 3570.50.00, *Cal: 1861 18 jewels*.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

magnet said:


> Sunny day, shiny watch


Yowza!!!!  :drool:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

PhilM said:


> MarkDavey said:
> 
> 
> > This one for me today
> ...


What he said :thumbsup:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Swapped over to the Divex for a while.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Fulminata said:


> RLT 42 Navigator today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not for me thanks 

Ill leave mine as it is thanks


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Some brand new just taken Q&D of the ones I am wearing today:

Sector Golden Eagle 1000M - For mowing the lawn etc










Rolex Sub - For going to the seaside later and for a meal out with the Mrs










Mark


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Later,

William


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

Russ Cook said:


> Chronograph Today.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Russ


Who said Russian women and watches look like tractors, that baby is gorgeous!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

:clap:


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

Out in the garden so put this one on


----------



## Bill B (Apr 4, 2006)

Linde Werdelin GMT


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice one Rob......


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely Rob! Ive one of those already bagged... 

This GP Seahawk II Pro for me...


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

jasonm said:


> Nice one Rob......





JonW said:


> Lovely Rob! Ive one of those already bagged...


Thanks guys. I just need a misson to set the mission timer too now 

I'll have the battery worn down soon.


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

JonW said:


> Lovely Rob! Ive one of those already bagged...
> 
> This GP Seahawk II Pro for me...


I was drooling over one of these in Manchester today...

...2 more days until a new watch... Until then!


----------



## Clum (Feb 14, 2009)

Had an exam today so wearing this beat up thing. Needed it for the chrono and accuracy and my new one's not come yet  I wore this every day for 7 years straight when I got it.


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Orsa Monstrum for me today


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Clum said:


> Had an exam today


On a Saturday


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have changed a couple of times already today, but in the end settled with the Sinn


----------



## Badger (Jan 5, 2004)

An Orsa Monstrum.

Just gotta love that sapphire :tongue2:










Regards

Dave


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Clum said:
> 
> 
> > Had an exam today
> ...


I have one next Saturday... 6 hours as well!!! And its 200 miles from where I live


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This at work










Im not wearing anything now because the sun is still out :blink:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Parabola said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Clum said:
> ...


It was never like that when I was a boy :lol: :lol:


----------



## StevenJJ (Jul 22, 2007)

Alpha Sub on Bond NATO this aft:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

This one now


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

mjolnir said:


> :clap:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mat (Feb 25, 2003)

Clum said:


> Had an exam today so wearing this beat up thing. Needed it for the chrono and accuracy and my new one's not come yet  I wore this every day for 7 years straight when I got it.


That brings back memories.. my parents bought me the very same watch as a reward for my a-level results, but I dropped it a few months later and broke the movement


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Going with the blue traser Supersport.

Alasdair


----------



## watchless (Jan 21, 2005)

Sea Fighter today


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

When the sun is out you need some orange


----------



## grant1967 (Aug 30, 2008)

Beautiful day in the Costa del Highlands been in the garden most of the day.

Bring the thread back on track with a Timex and a fine malt from the distillery where i grew up Glen Ord










Unfortunately on tablets at the moment and can't drink :cry2:

Change to Hamilton to watch B.G.T.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Revue Thommen for me:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Been wearing this today


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Toshi said:


> Been wearing this today


Love the lume colour on that, Rich. :yes:

I've been wearing this one:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

good day guys. some nice pics and pieces today. this one still but new pics lol


----------

